# Itaste Vtr



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Right still from the other days Vape Mail is the iTaste VTR that I have been real anxious to test and review. What a good looking device and how awesome is the James Bond type baby briefcase it comes in!




I have been holding off getting one for the simple reason is that with the standard VTR you would need to add the atomiser extension to use a Nautilus tank which I think defeats the box shape objective... then I got the chance of getting a "modified" version with the ring removed and I jumped at it!

OK this is a HEAVY device! A very heavy device! It's a man cave type beat my chest device! 
414g with extension and Nautilus
368g with Nautilus
Compared to 216g for an MVP and Aerotank.




Eager to play I grabbed a full Aerotank and screwed it on and fired it up... "NON" which means no device found? Tried the iClear X.1 no problem... tried the iClear 30 that it comes with and no problem... try the Aerotank again "NON"... OK let's try the Nautilus... what? It fits! OK it's a little skew but it fits! Whooooo!

Let's fire this bad boy up and have a vape! Ooooooo so nice! It has a real simple menu system and the little ring on the top you can turn to increase and or decrease your voltage or Power... It is of course a VV/VW device and it's ranges are 3 to 6 Volts and 3 to 15 Watts! And for you sub Ohmers... yes it handles Sub Ohm Coils!

Here she is with the Nautilus!



Here she is with the Nautilus but with it's extension!




Right overall feelings... So happy the Nautilus fits and just love the idea of a box mod with 18650's! Actually very comfortable despite it's weight and the fire button position is great! This was a great buy for me and will be a keeper! I'm not sure if it's just my imagination but the power it drives the Nautilus at seems to be above what other 18650 devices do... maybe it's just my imagination and the pure beauty and size and weight causes that perception!

I did try the iClear 30 it came with and I'm not a huge fan although it was way better than I anticipated.

Pretty bummed the Aerotank doesn't seem to work on it... I also tried the Aerotank on the extension and it wouldn't work on they either. 

OMG I am blowing huge plumes of vapour here... Nic rush is a coming! 

So happy I managed to wrangle this from Gizmo's hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/3/14)

Glad you love it Rob. I also did. I also noticed it seemed to push more power then other vv/vw devices I tried in the past.

Also nice to see the nautilius fits snug. I think it's a kickass device. Enjoy it buddy. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Nice review, thank you. So, if I put my 0.7 ohm coiled Kayfun in there, will it also give me 25 W of power like my mech?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (26/3/14)

I love the aerotank and i have 2 now. It happen to me too that after switching tanks one of them would say non. 
I sorted it out screwing it open and taking off the coil. Dry the base inside with paper towel and the base of the coil as well. Now work. By the way before doing that i tried it on the evic and the same tank was working fine . Just give it a try it may be due to condensation at the bottom .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Nice review, thank you. So, if I put my 0.7 ohm coiled Kayfun in there, will it also give me 25 W of power like my mech?



That's a really technical question for me... I'm gonna guess and say yes! 

That would be a total guess and I think @Gizmo should rather answer this... unless it's a @Matthee rhetorical question and he already knows the answer is no?


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

andro said:


> I love the aerotank and i have 2 now. It happen to me too that after switching tanks one of them would say non.
> I sorted it out screwing it open and taking off the coil. Dry the base inside with paper towel and the base of the coil as well. Now work. By the way before doing that i tried it on the evic and the same tank was working fine . Just give it a try it may be due to condensation at the bottom .


Good advice, just remembered they actually say that on their little pamphlet.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

andro said:


> I love the aerotank and i have 2 now. It happen to me too that after switching tanks one of them would say non.
> I sorted it out screwing it open and taking off the coil. Dry the base inside with paper towel and the base of the coil as well. Now work. By the way before doing that i tried it on the evic and the same tank was working fine . Just give it a try it may be due to condensation at the bottom .



Thanks @andro will try that!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

andro said:


> I sorted it out screwing it open and taking off the coil. Dry the base inside with paper towel and the base of the coil as well. Now work.



Oh what a clever boy you are! It works like gangbusters now!!!!!!! Thanks a million! I just love these forums!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Good advice, just remembered they actually say that on their little pamphlet.



I never ever read the pamphlets! Maybe I should from now on!


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never ever read the pamphlets! Maybe I should from now on!


The writing is usually so small for us old ballies we need to take out the magnifying lamps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The writing is usually so small for us old ballies we need to take out the magnifying lamps.



1,000% 

And I just queried my order with Cape Watch for my magnifying lamp thingy and she apologised... they wait for the amount to show in their bank account and not being sent a POP... but of course they never checked so it's only shipping tomorrow... I just love the fact I paid for high speed courier delivery... **** Wads!


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a really technical question for me... I'm gonna guess and say yes!
> 
> That would be a total guess and I think @Gizmo should rather answer this... unless it's a @Matthee rhetorical question and he already knows the answer is no?


No, I don't know for sure for I do not have a VTR, but if you say it can handle sub ohm coils I would surmise that that includes the full effect of sub ohm coiling. Maybe that is the power you say you are feeling there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Maybe that is the power you say you are feeling there.



Well this VM Strawberry has a whole new taste in the Aerotank on the VTR! Superbe!


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> No, I don't know for sure for I do not have a VTR, but if you say it can handle sub ohm coils I would surmise that that includes the full effect of sub ohm coiling. Maybe that is the power you say you are feeling there.


As the VTR is limited to 15 W and 5 A, I suspect it cannot deliver the same power as a mech on a sub ohm coil. If I am correct a 0.7 ohm coil on the VTR will give you max 15 W, whilst a mech will give you 25 W on a fresh battery. Maybe the extra power you feel is because the VTR's power delivery is more effective than other VV/VW devices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Exactly, I think the reason it still fires at low ohms is because the current hasn't reached 5 amps yet. Still, it makes no difference. The VTR's limiter kicks in at whichever limitation is reached first. 6 volts, 15 watts or 5 amps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

I've seen reports of people firing this on a 0.6 ohm coil. Which makes sense because that's the 5 amp limit at 15w.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

I've been playing with the VTR for a few days and I'm still trying to work out why on earth they made it so heavy. The idea behind the VTR is a good one with the protected tanks etc and the 18650 battery and the ease of use and so on... but it's really heavy. I guess for people who are really hard on a device it would suit them down to the ground but as an everyday personal vaping device I think it's too heavy.

Am I gonna get rid of it? No not a chance...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (27/3/14)

@Rob Fisher. Give me shout when you ready to sell some of your review units  no wonder there's a shortage of vape gear around. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> @Rob Fisher. Give me shout when you ready to sell some of your review units  no wonder there's a shortage of vape gear around.



Hehehe will do! So far the only vape stuff that will hit the bargain bin would be some atomisers and the odd RBA... but still need to play with them some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I've been playing with the VTR for a few days and I'm still trying to work out why on earth they made it so heavy. The idea behind the VTR is a good one with the protected tanks etc and the 18650 battery and the ease of use and so on... but it's really heavy. I guess for people who are really hard on a device it would suit them down to the ground but as an everyday personal vaping device I think it's too heavy.
> 
> Am I gonna get rid of it? No not a chance...


Yes, from reviews I've read that it the main complaint...too heavy and that it does not show resistance. But from all accounts seems to be a very solid made unit, including the electronics.


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/14)

It does show resistance?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, from reviews I've read that it the main complaint...too heavy and that it does not show resistance. But from all accounts seems to be a very solid made unit, including the electronics.



Mine shows resistance.... but it's a brick of note!


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/14)

It is super heavy LOL. I also cant understand why. At least its somewhat bullet proof.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> It is super heavy LOL. I also cant understand why. At least its somewhat bullet proof.



100% I don't understand why they made it that heavy... but if an AK47 round hits it I'll be safe.... may have a bruise afterwards but will still be alive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/14)

Nice review test idea we get here Rob  Guaranteed to hit 1 million hits on youtube

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine shows resistance.... but it's a brick of note!


Sorry guys, my bad, must have been thinking of another mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (28/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Sorry guys, my bad, must have been thinking of another mod.


134 maybe? It has no display and its huge and heavy

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> 134 maybe? It has no display and its huge and heavy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yes, now that you mention it, thanks.


----------



## andro (29/3/14)

When like me you have a 2 years old english bull terrier that jump on the couch wanting to play or bump on everything is the perfect device for home use. Heavy and doesnt roll over

Reactions: Like 1


----------

